# Questions and random thoughts



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

What pieces of gear do you rely on the most?

For me I will keep it to my top to me pieces of gear.

a. My Garmin 64sx

b. Wading boots Simms Tribuatry boots with carbide tipped cleats

c. Wading Socks for wicking sweat away from my feet

d. Various Hats depends on the weather, but since the majority of the heat off your body goes off your head its very important.

e. Osprey 2 litre water reservoir

What piece of gear do you own and not looking forward to replacing someday?

a. I just replaced my Simms G3 waders with a pair of Patagonia Swiftcurrent Expedition waders "I saved for two years to pull the trigger"

What piece of gear did you purchase that has surprised you?

a. Has to be my Osprey Atmos 35 backpack. I have sent it back to Osprey for Alterations due to design changes that I reccomended over the years and they never charged me and they have incorporated those design changes to thier packs to this day.

If money was not an object What one piece of gear would you want to purchase?

a. Center console semi V boat 16 footer with a honda short shaft motor 35hp "No jet motor"


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I thought about what you said and I decided on one simple thing. My most important piece of gear is my polarized cocoon fitovers. I cannot see without glasses. I mean bats got nothing on me. I don't know how many times I would go down without seeing the rocks at the bottom. I wade a lot in the river.
I have been surprised by my 7 weight Sage payload that I use as my bass rod. I can roll cast articulated streamers with it. If money were no object I would get a handmade bamboo rod, probably a 5 weight. I would want to experience it.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

18inchBrown said:


> I thought about what you said and I decided on one simple thing. My most important piece of gear is my polarized cocoon fitovers. I cannot see without glasses. I mean bats got nothing on me. I don't know how many times I would go down without seeing the rocks at the bottom. I wade a lot in the river.
> I have been surprised by my 7 weight Sage payload that I use as my bass rod. I can roll cast articulated streamers with it. If money were no object I would get a handmade bamboo rod, probably a 5 weight. I would want to experience it.


My old carcass needs to get those fit overs ..


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

18inchBrown said:


> I thought about what you said and I decided on one simple thing. My most important piece of gear is my polarized cocoon fitovers. I cannot see without glasses. I mean bats got nothing on me. I don't know how many times I would go down without seeing the rocks at the bottom. I wade a lot in the river.
> I have been surprised by my 7 weight Sage payload that I use as my bass rod. I can roll cast articulated streamers with it. If money were no object I would get a handmade bamboo rod, probably a 5 weight. I would want to experience it.


Check your messages friend!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My glasses but I have 2 pairs, one Orvis in amber color almost 20 years old now for daytime. One cheap Guide series in yellow for low light and shooting. 

My Korkers hatchback wading boots. They don't make them any longer and if I had known, I would have bought 5 pairs to last the rest of my life. The support is far superior than any other for me and interchangeable treads are usefull.

Lamson Litespeed reel almost 20 years old. Now I bought another for 9 wt since they discontinued the line. The drag is the best I've ever used. I've used $500 reels from guides or a friend that didn't perform as smoothly as my Lamson drag does for decades now. 

and now my magnifying cheaters, sucks getting old but I couldn't fish without them.

Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

rickerd said:


> My Korkers hatchback wading boots. They don't make them any longer and if I had known, I would have bought 5 pairs to last the rest of my life. The support is far superior than any other for me and interchangeable treads are usefull.


I'm with you on the hatchback boots. I've been wearing them since they were introduced. After they were discontinued I found some on sale and bought a backup pair. I regret I didn't buy a third pair. I still see them advertised occasionally but usually in the smaller sizes. A great boot, too bad they didn't sell well enough for Korker to keep them in their inventory.

This brings up my chief beef with Korkers - I have used the interchangeable soles on a number of outings, but their design has one major weakness, and that is that the soles can get sucked off when wading a mucky bottom. I've almost lost soles on several occasions and have actually found other anglers' lost Korkers soles on two occasions. I have written the company with suggestions but I suspect they're locked into their design. This past season I seriously considered permanently gluing my main soles to my boots to prevent losing them. It's not just the possibility of losing a sole that's a problem, it's that I have to pay too much attention to them while I'm wading to make sure they don't get lost to a muddy bottom. Other than that I love these boots.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

*What pieces of gear do you rely on the most?*

Fishpond packs. I don't know the model names but I have a large Fishpond backpack and a smaller hip pack. Whenever I fish, I am carrying one or the other.

*What piece of gear do you own and not looking forward to replacing someday? * 

The large Fishpond pack. It's showing some bad signs of wear and I'm not looking forward to parting with it.

*What piece of gear did you purchase that has surprised you?*

Simms taco bag for waders. I had no idea how badly I needed that until I had one. It keeps everything in a convenient package and gives you something to stand on when you wader up/down.

*If money was not an object What one piece of gear would you want to purchase?* 

Some sort of skiff like a Towee. I think they look like great watercraft for fishing but I could never drop the coin for one.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sonder said:


> What pieces of gear do you rely on the most?











My thermos, especially this time of the season or on night trips.








I can't (won't) fish without coffee 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

At my age, a wading staff!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Sonder said:


> What pieces of gear do you rely on the most?


Here is the most extreme example of "gear you rely on most" that I've ever heard:
Years ago, when George W. Bush and Dick Cheney were in the White House, I was fishing with a guide on the Snake River. He told me that earlier in the season Cheney, who is said to be an avid fly fisherman, had been on the river taking part in a fishing tournament. He said Cheney was in one boat with his guide and was accompanied, in a second boat, by his cardiologist.

I don't know if I consider a cardiologist to be "gear" but if I were Cheney I'd rather have the cardiologist than a wading staff.


----------

